# Tempted by the 90W mini Snow Wolf



## Viper_SA (28/4/16)

Really tempted by this little mod..... Any pros and cons?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/4/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Really tempted by this little mod..... Any pros and cons?



Pros- she is beautiful
Cons- will leave a little hole in your wallet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/4/16)

Go for it @Viper_SA .
I got the 75w about just over a week ago and she is beautiful. Extra 15w doesn't really bother me as I'm vaping at 35w but I love the gold one.


----------



## blujeenz (28/4/16)

Shiny gold coloring, usually plated over zinc alloy, from asia seldom lasts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/4/16)

blujeenz said:


> Shiny gold coloring, usually plated over zinc alloy, from asia seldom lasts.



Its fine just wear gloves as if it were a piece of jewellery. 
This is a home mod.


----------



## Viper_SA (28/4/16)

I'll never buy the gold one. Hate gold. I'd be a cheap chick, strictly silver jewelry  The gun metal one does look great, and I like not having to buy new batteries to pair up and sh!t

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/16)

Pro's - Beautiful Mod and simple to use.
Con - Single 18650... if you are happy to carry spare batteries (as I am) then there are no cons.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Spydro (28/4/16)

I don't see any benefit for my vaping style with the 15W increase. I never vape any of my 75W SWM's over 30W, and three of them is a nice round number for the three Target tanks. If I want more I use the Minikin VGOD 120W, run it up to around 60W depending on juice/tank and call it good. I don't need the dual batts, but also don't mind them. So if more of either mod were wanted, it would probably be Minikin's. Have no interest in the bigger Snow Wolf at present. I have not explored TC with any of them yet, maybe never will as they get it done for me just fine as is with most of my tanks. KISS.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/16)

There is not much difference between the SW75 and the SW90... the Display is a different colour and the SW90 is a little brighter and blue... and I agree with @Spydro... I vape mainly between 30 watts for the cCell coils and 50 watts for the Cerabis coils so don't really need the power... just wanted the Gold one for it's sexy looks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spydro (28/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> There is not much difference between the SW75 and the SW90... the Display is a different colour and the SW90 is a little brighter and blue... and I agree with @Spydro... I vape mainly between 30 watts for the cCell coils and 50 watts for the Cerabis coils so don't really need the power... just wanted the Gold one for it's sexy looks!
> View attachment 52774



Thanks for the picture. Like the 75W screen better than the 90W. 
And in this town with so many young gold diggers out and about the gold look finish could be a trouble maker.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KDB (30/4/16)

Hey Guys,

Having recently purchased a Snowwolf 90W, I was very curious as to the exact specifics of this little beauty so I popped over to youtube but unfortunately could not find a single review which seemed a bit strange, I then turned to asmodus.com and for the life of me could not find a single trace of the unit, it just didn't make any sense as to why Asmodus would not showcase their latest offering. After further digging I found this, which makes for very interesting reading, let me know what you guys think.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/4/16)

KDB said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Having recently purchased a Snowwolf 90W, I was very curious as to the exact specifics of this little beauty so I popped over to youtube but unfortunately could not find a single review which seemed a bit strange, I then turned to asmodus.com and for the life of me could not find a single trace of the unit, it just didn't make any sense as to why Asmodus would not showcase their latest offering. After further digging I found this, which makes for very interesting reading, let me know what you guys think.
> 
> ...



O wow.... 
Now this is gonna be interesting. 
So basically according to that post all 90w are fake.
Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## blujeenz (30/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> So basically according to that post all 90w are fake.


I stand to correction, but I see it as an unauthorised upgrade and re-release by the manufacturers of the 1st 75w mini.


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/4/16)

blujeenz said:


> I stand to correction, but I see it as an unauthorised upgrade and re-release by the manufacturers of the 1st 75w mini.



Also why I ask I have noticed that even the screen layout and the lighting colour of the 75w and 90w are different.


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/4/16)

I don't mind buying a clone mod as long as I know I'm buying a clone and I'm not paying the same price as a authentic. 
There is a way to clear this up easy.
I know some forum members have bought a 90w snow wolf. They come with a authenticity code. If a forum member can check this for us and let us know the outcome. Problem solved.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KDB (30/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Also why I ask I have noticed that even the screen layout and the lighting colour of the 75w and 90w are different.



These mods are not cheap and if it's not endorsed by Asmodus, in terms of safety and quality, what are we really paying for?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KDB (30/4/16)

Just checked the packaging for the 90w and there is no authenticity code.No sure about the packaging of the 75w. Can someone confirm pls.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Genosmate (30/4/16)

KDB said:


> Just checked the packaging for the 90w and there is no authenticity code.No sure about the packaging of the 75w. Can someone confirm pls.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't see any code on the box of my 75W.


----------



## KDB (30/4/16)

Genosmate said:


> Don't see any code on the box of my 75W.



Tx @Genosmate, let's see where this ends up.


----------



## Christos (30/4/16)

blujeenz said:


> I stand to correction, but I see it as an unauthorised upgrade and re-release by the manufacturers of the 1st 75w mini.


Well, same manufacturer so yup just unauthorised. 
I don't think it detracts from the product just the designers were shafted by shady Chinese common practice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/4/16)

Yea yous are right no code. Sorry checked now and only thing in box of 75w is a user manual and a asmodus distribution warranty card.


----------



## Pixstar (30/4/16)

How does this affect warranties?


----------



## KDB (30/4/16)

Pixstar said:


> How does this affect warranties?



Lol, I got a 30 day warranty card with the 90w.


----------



## Pixstar (30/4/16)

KDB said:


> Lol, I got a 30 day warranty card with the 90w.


Oh, is that all? OK then, nothing to worry about, lol.


----------



## Genosmate (30/4/16)

KDB said:


> Lol, I got a 30 day warranty card with the 90w.


Same with the 75w and I notice there is a registration fee plus shipping it back etc etc,built to last obviously and if it doesn't its a nice paper weight

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Viper_SA (30/4/16)

Regardless of the above, I have decided to rather spend the money on home renovations. Thanks for all the feedback

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (30/4/16)

Learned early on in vaping that when something is advertised as being "authentic" it doesn't mean it actually is. A very common lie from many of the sources gear is bought from on line. And that includes some of the biggest that let it slide to get their cut of the almighty dollar too.

The price range of these reg mods/tanks make them throw away gear anyway whether they are authentic or not if/when they don't get it done.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sir Vape (30/4/16)

The story is with Snow Wolf is that Asmodus had a major fallout with Sigelei who are the actual manufacturers of the Snow Wolf. Sigelei first released the Snow Wolf awhile back and then Asmodus made a deal and become the official distributor of the brand and then they added on special editions like the gunmetal 200w which bares the Snow Wolf logo and the Asmodus logo. The 90w was to be their next model after the 75w which Asmodus has now disbanded. The gunmetal & gold snow wolf 90w are 100% authentic manufactured by Sigelei. These units were purchased from our Sigelei agent. I'm sure Asmodus will be back with another version soon. It might be under another name or could be the Snow Wolf name. I would imagine there is going to be a fight between them for that. I see now that they do not repair or service any Sigelei product now as well as they were the official USA warranty agent. Fun and games in vape politics I suppose.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## KDB (30/4/16)

@ Sir Vape, thank you for the insight, vape politics indeed. I see Asmodus have teased everyone with a TBA Snow Wolf 200w V2, which could be released in May, time will tell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (30/4/16)

KDB said:


> @ Sir Vape, thank you for the insight, vape politics indeed. I see Asmodus have teased everyone with a TBA Snow Wolf 200w V2, which could be released in May, time will tell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was really looking forward to that mod but they seem to keep pushing the date further


----------



## Beethoven (30/4/16)

Quite a storm in a teacup


----------



## Christos (30/4/16)

When money is involved even family will pull knives on each other. Quite a sad tale as I believe there is more than enough vape pie for everyone. 
I guess it's human nature to have conflict but superhuman nature to have decent conflict resolution.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (30/4/16)

Christos said:


> When money is involved even family will pull knives on each other. Quite a sad tale as I believe there is more than enough vape pie for everyone.
> I guess it's human nature to have conflict but superhuman nature to have decent conflict resolution.


This is so true @Christos, it seems these days everyone is out to get everyone else, the days of working together for the greater good have been replaced by greed. The day will come when the gluttons will starve.


----------



## Christos (30/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> This is so true @Christos, it seems these days everyone is out to get everyone else, the days of working together for the greater good have been replaced by greed. The day will come when the gluttons will starve.


I don't think those days are gone. I just think it's harder to find integrity with the crap on the tv and radio influencing everybody since there are more of us alive now than ever. 
To paraphrase star wars, the force always balances out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/4/16)

Christos said:


> I don't think those days are gone. I just think it's harder to find integrity with the crap on the tv and radio influencing everybody since there are more of us alive now than ever.
> To paraphrase star wars, the force always balances out.



Another old one...
It's a dog eat dog world. and it will always be that way.
It will actually get worse as time goes by. As more people come into the world jobs will get less and it's either fight or flight.
That's life I guess.
Another one... This town ain't big enough for the two of us...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (1/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Pro's - Beautiful Mod and simple to use.
> Con - Single 18650... if you are happy to carry spare batteries (as I am) then there are no cons.
> A real looker.


----------

